# Berner Puppies!



## Matt73 (Nov 23, 2011)

Callie had 8 strong, healthy pups last night/this morning






Here are a couple of pics I just took










#8 must be underneath someone


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 23, 2011)

Yay Callie!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I love the looks of that breed, have since I was a kid


----------



## chandab (Nov 23, 2011)

Jill said:


> Congratulations!!! I love the looks of that breed, have since I was a kid


Me,too! [On both.]


----------



## Reble (Nov 23, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Callie had 7 strong, healthy pups last night/this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Pics to come soon...


Congratulation Matt73 we are waiting on Tabitha to have pups not due till December 6th.

Did she go on time 63 days ? or did she go early?

Cannot wait to seem them


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. She went went to 63 days, Reble



Is your Tabitha huge?


----------



## Miniv (Nov 23, 2011)

:yeah


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just delivered #8! A healthy baby boy



That was a long time between #7 and #8 (5 hours).


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 23, 2011)

AAAWWW! Love puppies, can't wait for pictures.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh happy day! I just love your puppy pics! Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh many congratulations!! Well done Callie!








Hurry up with those pictures please.


----------



## Reble (Nov 23, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Thanks guys. She went went to 63 days, Reble
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Tabitha huge?


Yes she is huge, and last time she had 10 pups.

7 would be fine..

Years ago we raised scotch collies (Lassie type) and our female settled down after 7 pups and thought she was done and in the morning when we checked her and started to count them there was 13, we where shocked.

All survived and she separated them to nurse she was one great mom.

Cannot wait to see your pictures.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 25, 2011)

Your post was a bit prophetic, Reble. Over two more days Callie has delivered 3 more pups (dead, of course). So that's 11!!! Her biggest litter yet! She's now on antibiotics and is, hopefully, all cleaned out



I'm not sure what else I could have done; I gave her more than a couple of shots of oxytocin and that got the tenth one out. Then we visit her this morning and there is a dead puppy (a BIG one) that she delivered over night



She is comfortable now, and the 8 puppies are doing well...


----------



## Reble (Nov 25, 2011)

Matt73 said:


> Your post was a bit prophetic, Reble. Over two more days Callie has delivered 3 more pups (dead, of course). So that's 11!!! Her biggest litter yet! She's now on antibiotics and is, hopefully, all cleaned out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so sorry to hear that, yes I found I had to also do Oxytocin after her pups, after this happen to us, sometimes gave up to 3 shots, I also find giving Rolaids with calcium would not be a bad ideal one everyday for the next 3-5 days and glad she is on antibiotics. I give Rolaids or tums with calcium a week before if they are looking large and having a lot of pups.

I also sometimes give high cal to the mom when birthing so she keeps up her energy being so many and she sure does get tired. This also sometimes helps her along. Always good to have on hand to help with the nursing pups.

Really keep an eye on these little guys now. Hope everything is going to be OK now. Keep us posted.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reble said:


> Oh so sorry to hear that, yes I found I had to also do Oxytocin after her pups, after this happen to us, sometimes gave up to 3 shots, I also find giving Rolaids with calcium would not be a bad ideal one everyday for the next 3-5 days and glad she is on antibiotics. I give Rolaids or tums with calcium a week before if they are looking large and having a lot of pups.
> 
> I also sometimes give high cal to the mom when birthing so she keeps up her energy being so many and she sure does get tired. This also sometimes helps her along. Always good to have on hand to help with the nursing pups.
> 
> Really keep an eye on these little guys now. Hope everything is going to be OK now. Keep us posted.



Oh, of course. Thanks



I gave her 4 shots of oxytocin over 12 hours (1 1/2cc). We've been breeding dogs for years, so we know the drill



Callie gets puppy kibble, 4 cans of canned puppy food, and boiled eggs every day. She also gets two Tums (with calcium)/day (when the pups are born...). Keeping an eye on them is an understatement. We are checking on them almost hourly. That along with the already huge laundry load and washing Callie off once or twice/day is keeping me hopping (along with everything else..). She is looking good now (she's bright-eyed and wagging her tail when we go out for a quick walk/wash off) and is eating well and the pups are nursing well


----------



## Reble (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad everything is OK, looking forward to pictures..


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! 8 pups = a perfect size littler. I love BMDs and came SO close to getting one several years ago. I attended their shows, did my homework on bloodlines and made several good friends in the breed. When it came right down to it, I just couldn't take on another breed with so many genetic problems. That after having Great Danes most of my life. Still love the Bernese though. Do share some pics when you can.

Lizzie


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats! Sorry on the ones that didn't make it but I bet the 8 that did are adorable... Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats on your pups, Matt.



Now, where are the photos?



I can't wait!


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks again, guys. Callie is doing great this morning. Came out for a bathroom break with a trot and her tail wagging



The pups are all doing well. I may get some time to get a few pics today


----------



## Reble (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh I just love these dogs.. they are so darn cute...


----------



## little lady (Nov 26, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Miniv (Nov 26, 2011)

:wub


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh Matt, they are soooooo cute. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Genie (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, are they ever "bruisers". Beautiful dogs, those Bernese


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 28, 2011)

You should see them NOW lol. They grow so quick; after 5 days, they are fat chubbers...almost double in size



I'll try to get some vid tonight


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh Matt they are absolutely gorgeous! They look so fat and healthy! I love the BMD. I was actually looking into the breed recently, but they are out of my budget right now (for one of good quality anyway ;-) I'm going with a Saint Bernard, but maybe in a few years I can start looking again.

Congratulations on a wonderful litter, so looking forward to seeing more pictures.

(Is it you on here who also raises Ragdolls?)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt, please post pictures as well, I have dial up and can't watch videos. Please!


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh! I can smell them!!! PUPPIES!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 1, 2011)

StacyRz said:


> Oh Matt they are absolutely gorgeous! They look so fat and healthy! I love the BMD. I was actually looking into the breed recently, but they are out of my budget right now (for one of good quality anyway ;-) I'm going with a Saint Bernard, but maybe in a few years I can start looking again.
> 
> Congratulations on a wonderful litter, so looking forward to seeing more pictures.
> 
> (Is it you on here who also raises Ragdolls?)



Thanks all



I'll get some more pics by the weekend. Yes, we raise Ragdolls, too. The girls are getting a nice long break. No litters until Spring.


----------



## StacyRz (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought it was you that posted the pictures of the Ragdolls! I just adore your furry family. Sure wish you were closer!


----------

